# Splints AND Strapping



## TaylorTot (Jan 16, 2009)

I have found many things about splints or strapping but none about both. Can you code the application of a short arm splint AND strapping to the elbow/wrist. This is a forearm fracture but no procedure was performed besides an x-ray. Any insight on this will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## seifritk (Jan 16, 2009)

*splints and strapping*

You cannot code for a splint and strapping.  If placed in a short arm splint, you can charge for the splint and the supplies.  If you are treating this fracture and not sending it on for treatment, you will be better off charging for the treatment of the fracture and supplies.


----------



## TaylorTot (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank You, that makes sense. FYI--The patient is being referred to an Ortho.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 16, 2009)

Then the Ortho would code the fracture care.  You should code an E/M with mod -25, the casting procedure code and the supplies.


----------



## TaylorTot (Jan 19, 2009)

This has nothing to do with any kind of fracture care, that was not billed. My question is can you bill for strapping of the elbow/wrist AND applying a short arm splint?


----------



## Lanie Christman (Jan 20, 2009)

Strapping is taping of the fracture, where as splinting is the application of a splint.  Both methods are used to set a fracture. Please see below for a Lay Description from Encoderpro on strapping codes.  Hope this helps clarify-*Also 29260 (strapping of the elbow or wrist) and 29125 (applicaton of a short arm splint) are bundled. * So you may Not bill both.

The physician or a medical professional under the physician's direction performs strapping with tape on a patient of any age. In 29200, this technique was once more frequently used to compress the thorax offering some support and to limit deep inhalation following fracture. This support does not promote healing, but provides palliative relief. A thoracic elastic or canvas binder is more commonly used. Report 29220 if the strapping is performed on the low back; report 29240 if the strapping is applied to the shoulder; report 29260 if strapping is applied to the elbow or wrist; and report 29280 if strapping is applied to the hand or finger.


----------

